# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Anemonas >  Stichodactyla haddoni

## Pedro Albino

:SbOk3:  :SbOk5: 

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=6h-4k1YUzTo

----------

